# Help me decide what I'll study after 10th



## grego (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey,

I want to start off by saying that I know this isn't a forum dedicated to education and that there are similar topics in this very forum. I feel I have slightly different interests (and questions for you). Please feel free to redirect me to a more suitable forum if needed.

About me:
Simply put, I'm the 'school geek'. I live in Bangalore. I've played with quite a few programming languages (PHP, JS, C, C++, Java, VB6, Python), although I wouldn't claim to be an expert in any of them. I spend 3-4 hours a day in front of my PC (on week days; I spend practically the whole of my weekends on my PC) and I generally do what geeks do, I don't think I need to elaborate. =P​My strengths, weaknesses and interests:
I usually ace Maths and English (95%), am pretty good in science (90-95%), and good at other languages (Kannada and Sanskrit) (80-90%). But I totally suck at Social Science (70%). I also have a pretty high IQ if any of those online IQ testing sites are anything to go by, but I think I lack artistic creativity (sketching, painting, ..)

I'm generally interested in anything that involves Maths, Physics and Computers and to an extent other branches of science​
My questions:

1) Should I pick Electronics (PCME) or Computers (PCMC)?
I really want to go with Electronics, considering the state of Computer Science education around here (15+ year old compilers, obsolete and sometimes downright stupid programming techniques, PCs half as old as me.. I could go on complaining for hours)​2) Will this decision affect my future a lot?
What if I pick Electronics and then decide to study, say, a branch of Computer Science (or vice-versa)? Will I be able to change my subjects of study without much trouble?​3) What are my career options with each of these choices?
I know nothing about the career options or even the future study options that I have, for now I just want to study something I'll enjoy.​4) How hard are 11 and 12?
I've heard contradicting opinions, and I want to know if they're hard, considering that I'm a generally a lazy guy. I study in Bangalore and I'm in the state/SSLC stream (not sure if I'll have to continue in the same stream)​
Please post any information or advice that you have in this matter, it doesn't have to answer my questions directly or even make sense xD

Thanks and Regards


----------



## nims11 (Mar 18, 2011)

you are quite like me(except that i suck in english)..i m givin my 12th boards and i hav no regrets for picking C.Sc for 11-12.



> 1) Should I pick Electronics (PCME) or Computers (PCMC)?


 if you are sure about your prog lang skills and since you r interested in computers you shud pick computers. the state of C.sc education is the same throughout the country but you need to bear with it. I picked up C.Sc and it helps me raise my percentage without putting in much efforts as studying Computers is fun for "geeks" lyk us.



> 2) Will this decision affect my future a lot?


no it wont..



> 3) What are my career options with each of these choices?


i am not the right person to answer this... as for me, i want to do engineering in C.Sc



> 4) How hard are 11 and 12?


not sure about ur board,  but in CBSE, it is not as easy as 10th but not hellish hard. you will need to study harder compared to prevous classes.


----------



## grego (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply mate, I was losing hope (I know, I have no patience =P)



nims11 said:


> if you are sure about your prog lang skills and since you r interested in computers you shud pick computers. the state of C.sc education is the same throughout the country but you need to bear with it. I picked up C.Sc and it helps me raise my percentage without putting in much efforts as studying Computers is fun for "geeks" lyk us.



That's the thing. While Computers would surely be easier for me than Electronics, I don't want to waste two whole years learning crap that I'll hate and won't help me in any way. Besides, I've always been interested in electronics (used to build small toys out of parts that I salvaged from other toys long before I had access to computers). I guess I'll buy both the textbooks and see for myself which is better.

Also, just curious, which subject do the chicks ladies prefer?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 18, 2011)

Not many girls go for Computers/Electronics, they are more into Economics and Biology.

This fifth subject has no effect as if you want to be an engineer, you have to clear entrance exams to get into a college and  these exams only want more than xx% in PCM.


----------



## komalpateledu (May 16, 2012)

Yes checking out yourself is more better than just relying on other person’s suggestions. Also self help is the best help as it teaches you how thing should be. I hope by now you might have probably taken appropriate decision and enrolled yourself in proper course.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 18, 2012)

Class 11 science and maths are much more complicated and open compared to class 10 which is a joke.


----------



## gforz (May 18, 2012)

*if you are interested in Electronics*
PCME-->B.E/B.Tech(Electronics) from reputed college-->Product based company(Qualcomm,Sasken etc)-->Good Life.

*if you are interested in Computer Science*
PCMC-->B.E/B.Tech(Computers) from ordinary college-->Service based Company(TCS,Infosys,Accenture etc) -->Everything depends on Luck!!

Decide what you want ahead,don't repent later


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

Just Remember one Thing.
Medical & Engineering is not everything that one can Pursue as most of stone heads in this country are Prone to Think.

Rest go where your mind(& heart) takes you.

You are the best Judge for your questions.

Take Control!


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 26, 2012)

If you're a computer geek and interested in hardware, go for Electronics. Otherwise, go for Comps. As far as usefulness for B.E/B.Tech is concerned it really makes no difference. I had Biology in my 12th and faced no problem whatsoever studying advanced physics and electronics.

The elective you study in 12th should IMO be more focused on what gets you more marks, i.e. what you're more comfortable with. The degree will teach you the basics anyway so what you learn in 12th isn't very important.

11th and 12th is not so difficult if you're already good in 10th. Just don't get distracted because yours is the age for "distractions" D, no offense intended).


----------

